# Indicators flashing at double-speed on one side only



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bit of a bizarre one, recently the left hand indicators flash twice as fast as they should (as if one of the bulbs is out) Right hand side is ok.
All bulbs are working fine - does the R32 use separate relays/flashers for each side?

When I arm the alarm all 4 bulbs flash at the same time, at the same speed 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah - this is as old as the automobile itself!! usually it means one of the bulbs is out!! so the side the flashes fast, check the front & rear bulbs - guarantee one of them is duff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

frostmotorsport said:


> yeah - this is as old as the automobile itself!! usually it means one of the bulbs is out!! so the side the flashes fast, check the front & rear bulbs - guarantee one of them is duff! :thumbsup:





mifn21 said:


> All bulbs are working fine - does the R32 use separate relays/flashers for each side?



:nervous:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Lamb said:


> :nervous:


pmsl


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

have you fitted LED bulbs recently?


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

there are two bulbs in the front indictors, give it a thump(with hand not hammer!) first to see if it just loose connection, mine was.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nismoalex said:


> pmsl


pmsl +1


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> have you fitted LED bulbs recently?


No mate - it actually started a few days after driving with only one headlight bulb, to be honest I thought it was a way of telling me a headlight was out (it was same side) but the problem didn't go away after fitting a new one!



V1H said:


> there are two bulbs in the front indictors, give it a thump(with hand not hammer!) first to see if it just loose connection, mine was.


Didn't know that ! I'll check it out when I get home, hopefully it is just a blown/loose bulb as its an easy fix - nice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

Or it could be you've recently replaced a bulb or two with items of too low wattage?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Haven't replaced any bulbs apart from the H3C headlight bulb (55W) but the problem started before this


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

switch the bulbs around with new ones... usually this is an indicator of a bulb on the verge of peacing.... if you suspension is stiff and u ride bumpy roads.. the filaments get loose sometimes too.


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

mine was doing exactly this - the bulb was just a little loose though, pushed it back in, all was well


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Does the R32 have a repeater lamp on the front wing? Has the bulb in that gone?


----------

